

Apps should be easy to use - my 6-year-old sister can use mine - guynamedloren
http://madebyloren.com/posts/15

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I thought I'd seen this about an hour ago, but now see that the previous
submission has been deleted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2275503>

Any particular reason to delete and then resubmit exactly the same item? Just
curious ...

